
Nomad – Container scheduler by Hashicorp - alexbilbie
https://nomadproject.io/
======
MarkCole
Hashicorp are building A LOT of really good and useful products. Not only
that, but those that I have used seem to be really well polished and easy to
use. I have to wonder what sort of magic they're doing to produce such good
quality software.

